# 23rs - Dinette Cushion Fit



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

On our 23RS dinette, the back rest towards the Rear Slide doesn't fit that great. The nice wood trim around the slide keeps the backrest of the cushion from sitting straight up and down. Has anyone else found a good fix for this?

Thanks.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Ours does the same thing. Thought about trying some velcro but it really has been way down on my to do list.---Mike


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

It is funny that you mention this...we have the same problem. I thought about getting a thick piece of foam, covering it with fabric and then velcroing it to the back.
bbwb


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

My 2004 came with a small piece of velcro sewed on it. It's not pretty, but it keeps the cushion upright.

Walter


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I will velcro a 4"X4"X12" spacer to the bottom rear of the seat back. Plus a velcro strip at the top. If this dosen't work, I have a few 16 penney nails that will solve the problem


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I can attest to the velcro. It works just fine.


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

I recovered my cushions. So when I made the band that connects the back to the seat I made it about 3" longer. Now the back cushion actually sits further forward on the seat and doesn't fall over anymore.


----------

